# programming help needed



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

Why would a binary output still show the green lines on both side after the rung has gone false? Programmed with RSLogix 500 for Micrologix 1000.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

elliottclark said:


> Why would a binary output still show the green lines on both side after the rung has gone false? Programmed with RSLogix 500 for Micrologix 1000.


Something else has that output on in a different line? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

only as xic inputs for latching


----------



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

Peewee0413 said:


> Something else has that output on in a different line?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


only as xic inputs for latching


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Was that a yes it's in multiple places in the program? If one line is true and an output is on, anywhere in the program that output will be green. Doesnt matter if that particular rung is true or false. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

Peewee0413 said:


> Was that a yes it's in multiple places in the program? If one line is true and an output is on, anywhere in the program that output will be green. Doesnt matter if that particular rung is true or false.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


i am using an output with a b3 address made true by a t4 dn bit along with a reset instruction in parallel so i can reset multiple timers and also prevent them from automatically starting over without real input.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok so is your B3 on as well?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

Peewee0413 said:


> Ok so is your B3 on as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


it comes on to break logic. wouldnt loosing logic cause it to reset as well as the other bits with its address? or is this just a bug in the rslogix emulate 500 to where i need to toggle the controlled bit to reset?


----------



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

Peewee0413 said:


> Ok so is your B3 on as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



by the way thanks for the help


----------



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

Peewee0413 said:


> Ok so is your B3 on as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


could it be because the b3 output is 2 sbr's removed from the latches it controls


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you setting B3 true in a sub routine and the output is in the main routine? If so, what jumps you to the subroutine? Pictures would be helpful. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

Peewee0413 said:


> Are you setting B3 true in a sub routine and the output is in the main routine? If so, what jumps you to the subroutine? Pictures would be helpful.
> 
> will pm you


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

There you go Pewee, that wasn't so bad was it?


Keep up the good work.......


----------



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

Peewee0413 said:


> Are you setting B3 true in a sub routine and the output is in the main routine? If so, what jumps you to the subroutine? Pictures would be helpful.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


i cant not enough post


----------



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

elliottclark said:


> Peewee0413 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you setting B3 true in a sub routine and the output is in the main routine? If so, what jumps you to the subroutine? Pictures would be helpful.
> ...


----------



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

the bits controlled by the b3 (latches) are in the main


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

elliottclark said:


> the bits controlled by the b3 (latches) are in the main


If a timer DN jumps to the sub and turns on the B3 in the sub, then what turns off the B3 and output?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

Peewee0413 said:


> If a timer DN jumps to the sub and turns on the B3 in the sub, then what turns off the B3 and output?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


loss of logic dosent shut a b3 output off?


----------



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

I figured it out thanks for the help


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

elliottclark said:


> Peewee0413 said:
> 
> 
> > If a timer DN jumps to the sub and turns on the B3 in the sub, then what turns off the B3 and output?
> ...


Loss of logic will only reset an OUT command not a SET command. If the command latches the object it must be RESET


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

elliottclark said:


> I figured it out thanks for the help


What was it?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Post your fix please*



elliottclark said:


> I figured it out thanks for the help


If you figured it out POST your fix. Even if it was something you did wrong, post it so others may learn. Never worry about admitting you made a mistake here. Only about 99% of the people will bust you for it.

Good job if you fixed it

Cowboy


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

elliottclark said:


> Why would a binary output still show the green lines on both side after the rung has gone false? Programmed with RSLogix 500 for Micrologix 1000.


That's an easy one! You never filled out your profile as per the user sign up agreement. Right @Kevin_Essiambre?:devil3:

Quick fill it our before the rest of the forum sees that you didn't fill it out.:wink:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

The_Modifier said:


> That's an easy one! You never filled out your profile as per the user sign up agreement. Right @Kevin_Essiambre?:devil3:
> 
> 
> 
> Quick fill it our before the rest of the forum sees that you didn't fill it out.:wink:


Yup. Coding error because of that missing data!

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

He probably used a retentive timer then thought that removing the input would reset the dn bit. 

Once dn you have to use a reset command to remove the dn bit on a retentive and reset the timer back to zero.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Please see the link below. A profile is required here at Electrician Talk. Please make sure to include occupation and general location.

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/a.../topics/258186


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Please see the link below. A profile is required here at Electrician Talk. Please make sure to include occupation and general location.
> 
> https://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/a.../topics/258186



Kevin are you gunning for Moderator? Get in line behind Sabrina and Hax like a good boy please............


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

macmikeman said:


> Kevin, are you gunning for Moderator?


Maybe...


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> Kevin are you gunning for Moderator? Get in line behind Sabrina and Hax like a good boy please............


He has been on top of posting the DIY links in a timely manner.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

elliottclark said:


> i am using an output with a b3 address made true by a t4 dn bit along with a reset instruction in parallel so i can reset multiple timers and also prevent them from automatically starting over without real input.


until timer resets after filling out profile,...

DN bit is done till reset


----------



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

oldsparky52 said:


> What was it?


I just ended up doing away with the B3 output to break logic and ended up using a RES instruction triggered by a manual PB.


----------



## elliottclark (Apr 28, 2020)

gpop said:


> He probably used a retentive timer then thought that removing the input would reset the dn bit.
> 
> Once dn you have to use a reset command to remove the dn bit on a retentive and reset the timer back to zero.


Nope my binary bit was set in a sub routine that wasnt returned to after the last timer timed out.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

1. Are you offline or online?

2. Siemens only, is it even the active rung?

3. GE only, are you synchronized?

4. Watch out for subroutines (JSRs). The programming system just shows you the status of a bit, NOT the rung. So if the code isn’t called or is changed somewhere else, you are not looking at the real thing. Look at how the subroutines are called. I prefer to have all code scanned all the time...easier to troubleshoot.

5. Might be called elsewhere. For AB, right click and do a search or find references... look at every rung with an output command.

Remember a scan reads too to bottom, left to right. It is called ladder logic but it is not a ladder diagram. Those are symbols, not wires! XIC means quite literally “is it a one?” It is NOT “normally open contact”. It is software. The symbols were intentionally chosen to make it easier for electricians to understand it but it is NOT a ladder diagram. The sooner you stop thinking like an electrician the more PLCs will make sense.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

The JSR will keep their state until the JSR is called again, so if a condition is a "1" when the JSR ends, it will not reset even if it is called outside the JSR to reset. Once the JSR is called, if the condition is a "0" it will reset until the the condition is made a "1" again in the JSR.

I learned that JSRs don't really work like you would think in RSlogix... I realized that JSRs in RSLogix are only really good for organizing routines (blocks of code) and not isolating them unless there is an opportunity for the sub to run entirely and exit smoothly.

Cheers
John


----------

